# New Proud Owners Of A 2007 25 Rss



## daniel.falardeau (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi,

we took delivery of our brand new 25 RSS camping trailer on august 11th.
Our first camping experience with it was right away.
It was perfect. We realy love our new TT.

We are still new to the world of camping on a TT.
Still lots to discover.

We do not own a tow vehicule yet but I was thinking to buy a used Jeep Grand Cherookee.
Would that be sufficient or too near the limit ?

Gigi & Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats on your new TT! 
Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Gigi & Dan to the Outback Family
And Congrats the 25RSS
I wouldn't try it with a Jeep Grand Cherookee
You are going to want more wheel base and motor rto pull the 25RSS

Don


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the fourm.
Your a step ahead of us, but as you may read, we found out just before we bought ours that the TV we have will not tow the TT. Check out the Towing Fourm, you'll find a lot of great info in there, just as we did. And the best thing I've seen about this group.... no flames.... you ask a question and everyone here is soooo very, very helpfull.

good luck
James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and congrats on your future Outback.

I would steer away from the any Jeep....wheel base is too small.

If you can get a 3/4 ton vehicle that will be your best bet overall. Let us know if there are other TV options for you and we can comment directly on that TV.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Gigi & Dan!









Congrats on your new 25rss and Welcome to Outbackers!

Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







If you don't have a tow vehicle, what did you tow it with on your first trip?

Scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Gigi & Dan,

I see you have very good tast in campers. Outback and 25rss.









As you can see, I might be a Little prejudiced, since we also have the 25rss.

Rita


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome to the world of Outbackin'! The jeep is not going to be enough. I've offered this opinion before. If you are looking for a TV, overkill is not a bad thing. Get the biggest strongest truck that you can. I'd pull with a double cab semi if I could afford it. I'll stick with the Excursion for now though, its a beast.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Gigi & Dan.

I'm with Z-Family. I also have a 25RSS and used to tow with a 1/2 ton Yukon but upgraded to a 3/4 ton Yukon XL. The 1/2 ton got the job done but I feel safer and sturdier with the additonal wheelbase and suspension in the 3/4. I wouldn't go smaller than something like a Yukon / Tahoe and don't think the Jeep will be a great fit. Since you're shopping try to find something a bit more robust.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Gigi & Dan!*
Congratulations on the new Outback!









I too will recommend against the Jeep as a tow vehicle for that trailer. Most any of the full size 1/2 tons (or better) would be a much better choice.

BTW, what part of the country do you live in? He have lots of rallies on the books, and would love to meet you!









Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## daniel.falardeau (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi,

thank you all for your comments.
You are all saying that Jeep Cherookee is out of the question







so we'll avoid it.

We looked at the Dodge RAM 1500 Sport, with 20 inch wheels.
To our great surprise, it rides very smoothly.
That will probably be our #1 choice.
It might be a bit of an overkill, but at least, we are on the safe side.









Now that the season is near over, we'll put the purchase of our TV on "park" for now.
But next spring, we will start to look into it again.

Thank you all good folks for your kind welcomes and for your recomendations.

See you !

G&D


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

Congrats and welcome.









25rs was our choice as well.

Now just have to get started on more of the modifications!









Fritz


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome Gigi & Dan, nice choice in the 25RSS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Gigi & Dan said:


> You are all saying that Jeep Cherookee is out of the question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've made a good decision.


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome to the camping world, but with first hand experince with the Jeep GC
is not the TV of choice. We had a 2005 GC V8 tow pkg. ect as a TV for our 26RKS and it was not a nice feeling.The wheel base is not long enough you have the tail wagging the dog effect even with a good hitch set-up. Other wise it was a very nice vehicle and my wife loved it, but to enjoy the camping world seek a TV that will put you in control and my advise is to up size for future expansion 3/4 burb or PU. Just my .02 cents I think it cost me more than that.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Gigi and Dan

Great trailer! We love our 25rs-s. Don't go for the Jeep!!! I am only the DW I don't do the driving or handle the technical stuff, that's the DH's job. We started out with a Grand Cherokee and the 25rs-s it wasn't fun. Towing was stressful !! Moved to a Yukon XL we both enjoy traveling much more!!!

Happycamping!!!



fishnmagician said:


> Just my .02 cents I think it cost me more than that.


Know what your talkin' about there!!!!

Wouldn't change a thing though we are still Outbackin' !


----------

